#  >  > General Discussion >  >  > Occult >  >  >  John Dee and other English mystics

## frondeville

recently i have been interested in john dee. my knowledge is pretty scant, so i am looking for a place to start. are there are any john dee books which anyone here would especially recommend? also any decent biographies of the man and his work? 

also, are there are any other english msytics who are worth investigating into? my knowledge doesn't extend much further than an awareness of john dee and aleister crowley. i have a particular curiousity for english (british) mystics as i find occult knowledge runs rife throughout the literature i enjoy to read. the work of william blake springs to mind.

----------


## 007m

Here, one detailed book written by Fell Smith, about John Dee's life and opera, and 3 of his books:
Tabula bonorum angelorum invocationes
Tuba Veneris (latin)
The Holy Table engraving from Casaubon's -True and Faithful Relation

RapidShare: Easy Filehosting

----------


## frondeville

thanks. that is much appreciated.

----------


## VIRAL

Try William Blake, he was a prophet.

----------


## 007m

no problem m8, if i find any more informations i will post them here.

----------

